
Ask HN: Does the GDPR make public blockchains impossible? - deepstate
If for example, someone put personal data of Europeans online using a service like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chainy.link after the GDPR goes into effect, will the protocol be in Violation of the GDPR? What, if any effect will this have on public blockchain protocol development?
======
mtmail
GDPR raises the level protection that personal data receives. It may turn out
that blockchain based protocols are not a good choice to store personal data,
just like you wouldn't store credit card information public. The law itself
doesn't care which technology is used to store personal data and so far the
only exceptions are if other laws overwrite the requirement, e.g. tax law.

Lots have been written about blockchain and GDPR, I haven't seen a conclusive
solution yet. E.g. [https://medium.com/wearetheledger/the-blockchain-gdpr-
parado...](https://medium.com/wearetheledger/the-blockchain-gdpr-paradox-
fc51e663d047)

